# Que)stion for knife makers - sheaths



## TN_Explorer (Sep 19, 2012)

So many beautiful knives - I do leather crafting and would like to make custom sheaths for custom knives.  I have no sheaths to show, but here are some leather bottles and a mug that show my leatherwork:







So how would a person get into sheaths without having to purchase several custom knives?  

I see occasionally where a knife is raffled off or given away through a drawing on this forum.  I would be delighted to make a sheath for a raffle knife just to show what I can do and get a picture for my portfolio. 

I would sure appreciate some thoughts from you folks on this, and I have to say the level of knife craftsmanship on this site is nothing short of awesome.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 20, 2012)

Mike 
Your best bet would be to attend some quality knife shows and take some of your work with you. Talk to the fellas that don't do their own leather work. 
What I see here looks pretty good, but you will have to show what you can do with a knife to sell most knifemakers...tunnel vision thing.
You might have to buy or borrow a knife from someone to make up a sample sheath. 
Point to remember: a great quality sheath on a "junk" knife will detract from the leather work.

You are welcome to come down to Trackrock the end of Sept and meet some makers, show your work and ask around. You can also meet and talk with Sandy Morrissey and maybe one or two other accomplished leather workers as well. 
See other thread on Trackrock for info.


----------



## TN_Explorer (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks, Carl -

I looked up Trackrock & it looks like just the ticket.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it next weekend.  I will try to look around for some events to attend.

You make some great points, and I appreciate the insight.  

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bg7m (Sep 21, 2012)

Good looking leather work.   I make more folding knives than straight knives.  Do you make belt pouches for folding knives?


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful work sir. If it were not for the fact that i bought a sewing machine , i would look into having you make some for me. I have spent the money , so i better stick with it. You do some super nice leather work. 

Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 22, 2012)

Any time Mike. I do two Trackrocks a year (same place until they run me off), so maybe the next one in the spring. Just keep your eyes open.
There are also quite a few knife/gun shows in TN/KY area each year. Good places to show and talk up your work with makers.


----------



## TN_Explorer (Sep 22, 2012)

Bg7M,

Here are a couple of sheaths I made for a folding knife and a leatherman a couple of years ago.  Braided instead of stitched.  I personally think stitching looks cleaner.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a kabar machette that has a cheesy sheath if it's something your interested in you can use it and make one for my machette to show off.. Let me know thanks Brian


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 6, 2012)

TN_Explorer said:


> So many beautiful knives - I do leather crafting and would like to make custom sheaths for custom knives.  I have no sheaths to show, but here are some leather bottles and a mug that show my leatherwork:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a nice skinner that was a gift.  They guy could make a knife, but his leatherwork left a lot to be desired.  I would be interested in having you do one for that.  

Shoot me a PM and let me know what it would run to do something simple in a really good, heavy leather.   My dad has the same basic knife, so I may get you to do two of them.

Thanks


----------

